# Platinum OG Kush Time till Harvest (Pics)



## calicannabis (Mar 16, 2010)

Goin on 9 weeks flowering and it's still showing growth and white hairs. I was just wondering if anyone had any thoughts on how much longer to wait to cut her down. 

The Triches are mostly cloudy with some clear. I want to wait till some amber triches appear. +reps


----------



## EsmeWeatherwax (Mar 16, 2010)

Looks like you still have 2-3 weeks left. Leaves are also looking a little yellow.


----------



## calicannabis (Mar 16, 2010)

EsmeWeatherwax said:


> Looks like you still have 2-3 weeks left. Leaves are also looking a little yellow.


yea man i was thinking yellow leaves too hope they last till then.


----------



## EsmeWeatherwax (Mar 16, 2010)

You may want to check your nutes, looks like they are low in N.


----------



## calicannabis (Mar 17, 2010)

something is goin on because it dosent look normal to me. anyone else got a comment on it?


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 17, 2010)

I do. That shit looks fucn DANK! That is some fiyah Start a flush next week, harvest a week and half after that. The yellow is fine. Its turnin purp. Leave it


----------



## coach (Mar 17, 2010)

I think your fine.Wait another week then flush.The yellow is normal.The plant is turning on itself for food.You want this.That stuff looks awesome.


----------



## calicannabis (Mar 18, 2010)

thanks. +rep Im just going to stop the nutes now, use only water. Most of the triches are cloudy now, just waiting for those amber ones. It smells super danky.


----------



## Evil Buddies (Mar 19, 2010)

Get some mollasses to can buy at most grocery stores where the sugar and syrups are sold. This help swell and fatten up the buds is best to use in the final two weeks of flowering. I mix half a teaspoon in 2litres of water.

Evil


----------



## calicannabis (Mar 19, 2010)

Evil Buddies said:


> Get some mollasses to can buy at most grocery stores where the sugar and syrups are sold. This help swell and fatten up the buds is best to use in the final two weeks of flowering. I mix half a teaspoon in 2litres of water.
> 
> Evil


Thanks for the advice ill b sure to try that. Dose it make a difference in the taste and smell of the bud?


----------



## 420killabud (Mar 19, 2010)

calicannabis said:


> Thanks for the advice ill b sure to try that. Dose it make a difference in the taste and smell of the bud?



Should be no diff in smell but it might take on a hashy taste if you dont stop the molasses and flush with clean pure water a few days before you chop.

Just what I've heard, maybe someone else can chime in with more info?


----------



## Evil Buddies (Mar 20, 2010)

calicannabis said:


> Thanks for the advice ill b sure to try that. Dose it make a difference in the taste and smell of the bud?


No diference in smell or taste some people have said it can make ur weed taste sweeter if it does its minimal and i havent noticed difference myself in taste o smell.

You will see once u feed the mollasses the bottom o ur buds just swell up and the side. Look for a unrefined mollases the natural product with no additives. I use billingtons unrefined mollasses.

Your welcome for the advice and ur gonna have some lovely buds when done. Cant wait till its done and get ur smoke report.


Evil


----------



## calicannabis (Mar 20, 2010)

so i mix mix 1/2 a teaspoon of Billingtons unrefined mollasses in 2liters of water. Do i use it every watering from now till harvest?


----------



## Evil Buddies (Mar 20, 2010)

yeah use it till harvest I warm the water 1st then add the mollasses wait fr it to cool to luke warml then water the plants.

Evil


----------



## mr.smileyface (Mar 20, 2010)

That looks ready to chop. Kush is 9 weeks tops.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 20, 2010)

Might be a little late for mollases but it wont hurt. What it does is feed the microganisms in your soil, unless you have been usng high doses of synthetic nutes and then you prolly dont have any microganisms in your soil. You can use it during the entire flowering stage and up to 2 tablespoons/gal. Definitly worth it, but beware of fruit flys.


----------



## Ernst (Oct 11, 2010)

Convection is always a good thing. I see you have some skill.


----------



## Ernst (Oct 11, 2010)

Highlanders cave said:


> Might be a little late for mollases but it wont hurt. What it does is feed the microganisms in your soil, unless you have been usng high doses of synthetic nutes and then you prolly dont have any microganisms in your soil. You can use it during the entire flowering stage and up to 2 tablespoons/gal. Definitly worth it, but beware of fruit flys.


That's absolutely right. Sugars in general have some use in organic soil. For example I add C&H's pure raw washed cane sugar in a top dressing mix that includes rice flour and fresh ground coffe, azomite, bone meal and so on. The Cane sugar helps stimulate the microorganisms into action which creates a surge in populations that then die or are eaten by others things and therefore improved the soil food web cycle.
Wikipedia has some great articles. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rhizosphere for how our plant interacts with the symbiotic.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soil_food_web

Now the Molasses is useful but I have always read Black-Strap unsulphured is the right way to go. There are nutrients in it and no pH issues. 

We all need to remember to add minerals too Azomite comes to mind http://www.azomite.com/

So in organic soil bioactivity happens all the time and I don't flush! I'm an Organic soil guy and organic soil growing produces great tasting cannabis without flushing.

Anyway PM me if I can be of more help.


----------



## vic420 (Jul 24, 2011)

i think u started to flush to early and now ur stuff is all messed up. .lol u can just keep it going... give some nutes and then flush again .


----------



## jdro (Jul 24, 2011)

A year later... lol... i think those buds have been smoked!


----------



## taipanspunk (Jul 24, 2011)

lol that was what i was thinkin...


----------



## phonso (Nov 7, 2013)

can someone please tell me when do I start counting my flowering time is it when I go 12 to 12 R is it when I see the first sign of flowersthank you for anyone that can help me.


----------



## plaguedog (Nov 7, 2013)

When you go 12/12... Just don't plan on it finishing exactly at the breeders flowering time. Unless you are growing exactly like they are.


----------



## phonso (Nov 8, 2013)

I would like to thank everyone in the community for their help this was my first time using the systemand I received a lot of feedback Pthanks again to everyone that responded back to me


----------



## phonso (Nov 9, 2013)

can anyone tell me when do I use plant food when the plan is dry or give it to him even though it's wet I'm in my third week of flowering


----------



## tobinates559 (Nov 10, 2013)

phonso said:


> can anyone tell me when do I use plant food when the plan is dry or give it to him even though it's wet I'm in my third week of flowering


start a thread man, and questions lie this are most likely already answered some where else, just google search "how to use (brand name) plant food" or start your own thread for more help


----------



## tobinates559 (Nov 10, 2013)

only water when your soil is dry! mix some plant food in the water every other watering


----------



## scarelet (Nov 10, 2013)

Evil Buddies said:


> yeah use it till harvest I warm the water 1st then add the mollasses wait fr it to cool to luke warml then water the plants.
> 
> Evil


Don't water with warm water.


----------



## sikkinixx (Nov 10, 2013)

I don't think the yellow leaves mean anything is wrong. Some strains yellow earlier then others. At 9 weeks they should be turning yellow and I hope you're flushing already. Molasses couldn't hurt. No nutes.


----------



## Lost frost (Jul 10, 2016)

Your good man nothing wrong best example is in fall time, aka Autumn the leaves autumn off (fade in color) all that is is the lady is absorbing all its nutes n food from the fan leaves so it will fade and autumn off in color that's s good sign that your flushing out from the soil or so and as one stated earlier she turned on herself for food she's pulling e erythema from fam leaves it's an indication she's almost ready best method is get u a pocket scope and check her trichs Amber cloudy color u can check up info n pics on exactly when to pull her down your right about there good luck n good job done u did good jus make sure u don't over dry in harvest u can always fix or adjust under drying but once u over sry no coming back from that u can always remove moisture but u can't put it back in u kno


----------



## Kronickeeper (Jul 12, 2016)

Go off the trichs not the pistills some strains will keep throwing white hairs past it's harvest window..


----------

